# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Ovation Cell Therapy - New Scam?!

## TeeJay73

Hey everyone,

Here in the Los Angeles area, I've heard a new hair loss treatment product heavily advertised on the radio over the past 2 days (today is 2/18/09).  It's called "*Ovation Cell Therapy*".  They use all of the clever phrases in their advertising, in hopes that hair loss sufferers interpret their intentionally misleading phrases to believe that their product will stop hair loss and regrow hair.

Here are some of the phrases they use:

"Maximizes and accelerates hair growth"
"Creates visibly thicker, longer, stronger hair"
"Acceleratte, rejuvenate, strengthen"
"Our formula dramatically accelerates hair growth, reduces breakage, and hair loss"
"Nourishes your hair and scalp with essential amino acids"

And a bunch of other nonsense.  Interestingly that not one of their statements specifically says "stops hair loss" or "regrows hair".

They also heavily discourage FDA approved products on their website (www.ovationhair.com), specifically Rogaine and Propecia, stating that these FDA approved products cause side effects, like chest pain, dizziness, swelling, skin irritations, and birth defects.  BUNCH OF NONSENSE!   

And in my opinion, here's the all-time low.  Their radio ads state that their products have helped cancer patients that have lost hair due to chemotherapy.  Now, I have no idea to what extent that is true.  BUT, if it is true, that's an all-time low.

Anyone else hear of this Ovation Cell Therapy nonsense?  Am I beating it up too badly?

TeeJay

----------


## TeeJay73

These Ovation Cell Therapy guys advertised heavily on LA radio last week.  Sometimes I wonder if these shampoos and potions just rename themselves every once in a while, and then go-to-market under a new name.  Then, the hair loss sufferer thinks: "Oh, here's a new one, maybe it works", when in fact it's the same junk.  Then WOOSH, money flies out of the hair loss sufferer's pocket.  Dude, it feels so damn good to be alert and educated on this stuff.

Something else I was thinking of.  The marketing phraseology that these products use is actually very clever.  They never actually specifically say that they stop hair loss, slow down hair loss, reverse hair loss, regrow lost hair, or anything of this nature that is specific and that the FDA approved medications can claim.  Instead they say stuff like I posted above ("maximizes and accelerates hair growth", blah, blah).  They walk a very clever but ambiguous line with their marketing phraseology.  And they couple this on their website with (1) pictures of guys looking in the mirror at eroded hairlines (2) testimonials, probably from paid actors and (3) slamming the FDA approved medications with claims of "dangerous" side affects.

So, as hair loss sufferers that are desperate for a solution, we listen to their ambiguous marketing, and our subconscious (guided by the imagery, testimonials, and other marketing BS that these products mislead us with), fills in the blanks inbetween the ambiguity.  Our subconscious fills it in with exactly we want to believe --- "we're gonna get our hair back!".  When in truth, these products never ever specifically make that exact claim.  And once our subconscious fills in the blanks with such statements, we are sold, and that's exactly what these bogus products want.

UGH!!

TeeJay

----------


## doke

> Hey everyone,
> 
> Here in the Los Angeles area, I've heard a new hair loss treatment product heavily advertised on the radio over the past 2 days (today is 2/18/09).  It's called "*Ovation Cell Therapy*".  They use all of the clever phrases in their advertising, in hopes that hair loss sufferers interpret their intentionally misleading phrases to believe that their product will stop hair loss and regrow hair.
> 
> Here are some of the phrases they use:
> 
> "Maximizes and accelerates hair growth"
> "Creates visibly thicker, longer, stronger hair"
> "Acceleratte, rejuvenate, strengthen"
> ...


 hi t just to note that ovation is the company that also make mega-tek shampoos and hair conditioner, which was really for horses skin conditions,and there are people that have been using a long time,i have used it and it is good for the scalp, i am not sure if it regrows hair but it would be helpful to use with minoxidil,smells nice too.

----------


## jg132542

When my hair started to thin about 2 years ago I started using another "Hair Growth" product and was not 100% satisified with my results. I was not losing any hair but I wasn't growing any new hair. Then I heard the Radio and Newspaper advertisements for this new Hair Growth product called Ovation Hair Therapy. So I decided to switch to Ovation. I have been using Ovation Hair/Cell Therapy for approximately 4 months now. Instead of growing hair or at the very least status quo I am seeing a rapid hair loss. 

Has anyone experience these same results as I? As of today, I have stopped using the Ovation products. I am going out tonight and going back to my old products. I will post in about a month and let all know if Ovation was the problem or whether it is just Mother Nature.

----------


## KeepTheHair

What was your old regimen?

Seriously though. If something is not endorsed by the AHLA it isn't worth your time.

----------


## totalselfreliance

This is a definite scam. My mate thought otherwise, my mate has since lost more hair as a result. Maybe not directly from the product, but definitely from pulling out his own hair for buying into more nonsense.

I'm thinking a HT is the definite way to go but i'm still hopeful about new products that are about to hit the market.

----------


## pamelajk

Regardless of all the hype the proof lies in whether the product delivers what it promises. My 26 year old son has been balding since he was 17. He's had a receeding hairline and as of the last 5 years you could see very little hair left on the entire crown of his head. He decided to just buzz his whole head so he wou'dnt have to see his hair disappearing daily. For Christmas(2009) his girlfriend gave him Ovation Cell Therapy shampoo and conditioner (I did not know this). They came over this past Sunday and I was very suprised to see that he'd grown his hair out about 1/2 inch and I would estimate him to have about half the amount of hair growth he had as a child. He is very pleased with the results he's experienced with Ovation.

----------


## blowmeup

Suuuure it does. A 26 year old man grows his hair back and his mother decides to check out a  hair loss forum to make a single post about his success.  This makes perfect sense. :Smile:

----------


## pamelajk

I came across this website as I Googled Ovation. There is nothing wrong with responding to mostly negative comments about a product that  soemone in my family found positive.  You sound bitter-so sorry. Maybe you should try Ovation.

----------


## counterpoint_pc

> I came across this website as I Googled Ovation. There is nothing wrong with responding to mostly negative comments about a product that  soemone in my family found positive.  You sound bitter-so sorry. Maybe you should try Ovation.


 Hey Pammy, oops I mean Ovation plant, Maybe you should also have your son try Extendz or Zenerx too. Oh, "soemone" is spelled, someone.

Hey everyone, you KNOW Ovation is a scam if that radio-bitch Dr. (she's a Gym teacher) Laura (posed for nudie pics for Art Bell) Schlessinger endorses it!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## samsung

I can only say to everyone that wants to try this..DON"T USE IT EVER!!! My hair is falling out more then before...This is a nightmare...!!! I cry everytime I wash my hair..I have more hair in the sink and towel theo on top of my head..really sad that people try to sell this kind of stuff. Do your research before you buy any hairloss preventative items.
Iam really ANGRY :Mad:

----------


## routahgirl

Hi everyone. I just happened to find this site when googling Ovation Cell Therapy, in curiosity over the radio ads I have also heard.

But I decided to sign up just to offer some hope to folks who have lost hair. At 40, mine was falling out by the handful and had been for two years. I found some products that limited it, but nothing stopped it, much less caused regrowth. I was also having hotflashes, memory loss, loss of libido, awful bone pain. When I started using bioidentical progesterone cream to treat the others, my hair loss unexplainably stopped and I have a full head of hair again. The problem has not recurred in six years (it also resolved all the other complaints that were making life not fun). I was hoping to find something to make my hair as thick as when I was 20, but guess I won't try Ovation.  :Smile: 

Hope this helps someone. Most U.S. women are estrogen-dominant, which is why our girls are going into puberty at 8 and 9 and we are seeing so many cancers and other problems. Bioidentical hormones are NOT like the synthetic forms sold by prescription only and which are causing so much damage. Every brand I have tried works fine, but I have had the best results with Oasis Serene. Good luck!

----------


## New1

> When my hair started to thin about 2 years ago I started using another "Hair Growth" product and was not 100% satisified with my results. I was not losing any hair but I wasn't growing any new hair. Then I heard the Radio and Newspaper advertisements for this new Hair Growth product called Ovation Hair Therapy. So I decided to switch to Ovation. I have been using Ovation Hair/Cell Therapy for approximately 4 months now. Instead of growing hair or at the very least status quo I am seeing a rapid hair loss. 
> 
> Has anyone experience these same results as I? As of today, I have stopped using the Ovation products. I am going out tonight and going back to my old products. I will post in about a month and let all know if Ovation was the problem or whether it is just Mother Nature.


 

I bought Ovation cell theraphy trio about 2 months ago. I am sooo MADDD!!! cause this thing caused lot of hair loss, the opposite of what they said. After the first use I could not believe the amount of hair came from my head. But I continued and later I washed my hair again as directed. This time I lost even more hair, I was about to cry.. I already have a thinning hair and the I bought this product to prevention of hair loss, NOT TO LOOSE more hair for God's sake. I counted the hair I picked from the bath tub that time, it was 276 hair gone all at once!  But I heard from my hairstylist that same thing happen to her friend. She said her friend said it stopped after a while. I continued to use it hoping the hair loss will stop and i will have new hair coming soon. It stopped yes, after  losing a lot alot of hair and no they are not growing back that fast. I hope someone sues this company!!! Stay away I would say, STAY AWAY from Ovation crap

----------


## doke

i have said that mega tek which helps to regrow bald spots and help with skin conditions in horses is the same company as ovation,i have used mega tek and found it a good shampoo and conditioner and was talked about a lot on other sites,with some good feedback most using with minox as well. :Cool:

----------


## Sfpatrickg

I am a Hairstylist, have been for 25 years...we in the SF market are being saturated with ads for this snake oil.  I have emailed with them and they are full of crap.  I am really disgusted with the clams that it will grow your hair or prevent it during cancer treatments....really people.  I am contacting as many people media etc as I can.

----------


## melakkari

Hi everyone!

I don't have a lot of hair loss, just from hormones after having a baby.  But, I do want my hair to grow longer.  I have been using Ovation for 2 months.  I didn't have any more shedding than usual and I have had about 3/4 of an inch of growth.  I also notice little hairs sticking up in places that there was no hair.  It does make my hair kind of dry though, so I have to use a moisturizer that has olive oil in it.  It's something that I have been using for a long time.  My point is that I don't think that it is a scam, but everything doesn't work for everyone.  Proactive was like that for me.  Also, if your hair cells are dead, it is not going to work.  Dormant hair cells can be revived though.  So I don't know if this product is a good idea for every hair problem.  Maybe just minor issues.

----------


## Sfpatrickg

Ok your story sounds like you work for the SCAM that is OVATION...hair loss can only be slowed (that varies) in very limited amounts with ROGAIN... and while it has been proven to work, it is limited. In men it can be slowed and somewhat reversed with Propecia.

If by some chance your story is true...hair thinning or loss after a pregnancy, is normal and corrects itself.... 

Ovation is a SCAM....and using cancer in it's advertising, is disgusting....Making claims that they make on the radio are bordering on fraud and criminal....  

Save your money and buy a quality salon product formulated for the type of hair and needs you have and your specific needs.

----------


## doke

i keep saying guys this ovation is the human vertion of mega tek as i got email reply a long time ago from ovation about this,and the thing is there was many on hair loss forums saying mega tek is a great product.
As it grows hair back on horses and is good for any animal skin conditions i would use with minox,the shampoo and conditioner.
There is another product that was talked about many moons ago and that was mane shampoo. :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------


## RichardDawkins

SCAM next one

----------


## melakkari

No, I don't work for Ovation.  I don't know why you are this pissed at a product.  You don't like it, stop using it.  All I'm saying is that my hair has been thin for 3 years and now it is starting to thicken up and grow again.  I also mentioned that you shouldn't follow the directions that Ovation suggests.  That is way too much for your hair.  I use the cell therapy way less often than they suggest.  Why would anyone who works for Ovation say that?  Why would they say that every product is not for everyone.  Who said that hair loss after pregnancy isn't normal?  I suggested the product to a co-worker who is a breast cancer surviver.  She has pretty thin hair.  I'll post something about what she tells me about her experience when she reports to me.

----------


## Sfpatrickg

ok well after that we can all see that you work for them  :Wink:

----------


## melakkari

What a horrible employee I am to tell people not to follow the directions on the product.  What is your point?  Here's mine, because you obviously didn't read the first post.....I was looking for reviews on this stuff before I ordered it.  Too late, because I ordered it and then found all of this negative stuff.  Like I wasn't gonna try it though.  It has improved my hair.  Obviously it doesn't work for people with serious problems.  That's what I'm saying, I had minor problems and they have been fixed.  People with major hair issues should obviously look elsewhere for a different product.  Make sense now or are you still convinced that I work for Ovation?  I know that stuff doesn't do what it says, a lot! I've been there with a couple of different things.  But I never got so angry at it that I took it out on other people.  Especially people that I don't even know.  Get some God in your life.

----------


## melakkari

By the way, I called my co-worker and told her about this community and how furious people are over this.  She doesn't like it so far, but she said she will keep trying it for a little while.  It's the same story, the dryness.  Like I said, everything doesn't work for everyone.

----------


## Sfpatrickg

Oh grow up people are not furious they are just tired of false mis-leading advertising from crap like ovation...I think that is why I wrote...by the way I have 25 years as a hairdresser, a salon educator for a major manufacturers and have a CA teaching certificate...in Cosmetology...your body...and your "friends" body went through natural cycles of growth and resting anagen,catagen and telogen...the product had nothing whatsoever to do with it...  As for god...please!

Ps I  have work for years with a very large clientele of diverse hair types, including working in the past for hair club.

----------


## melakkari

I'm done with this.  It's good to know that you can't even share your opinion with people in the US anymore.  I cant even come on this site and tell what happened to me.  I didnt discredit anything that anyone else said.  I just told what happened to me.  You and a few other people seem to just want to tell people they are wrong when they say something contrary to what you believe.  Good for you for having so much experience, that doesnt mean you get to just tell me everything I said was wrong.  Enjoy the community.

----------


## surfdancer

> I'm done with this.  It's good to know that you can't even share your opinion with people in the US anymore.  I cant even come on this site and tell what happened to me.  I didnt discredit anything that anyone else said.  I just told what happened to me.  You and a few other people seem to just want to tell people they are wrong when they say something contrary to what you believe.  Good for you for having so much experience, that doesnt mean you get to just tell me everything I said was wrong.  Enjoy the community.


 
Melakkari, (pretty name)

I was reading this thread, and just wanted to say you sound like a really nice person.

My hair isn't falling out, I actually have a lot of long hair, but was researching how to grow it longer. Its just past my shoulder blades now, but seems to have stopped growing.

People were rude to you and dismissive of your experience but you were kind and respectful all the way. It shows you are a good person of character and have class. On the internet especially, that is a welcome thing to see, so thank you!!! People telling you to 'grow up' only shows that they are not responsible for their rude behavior. 


Please don't ever stop being a nice person, Melakkari, or stop sharing your opinion. There are plenty of people here in the US who are open to intelligent dialogue without being rude or flippant. 

Thank you also, for your opinion on Ovation. I won't be ordering the product as a result of reading this thread, but have to say: reading this thread has convinced me to never date a man who has a balding/hair loss issue. They seem quite moody and unhappy!

Life is short to be unhappy. Be kind to others.


Peace

----------


## doke

> I'm done with this.  It's good to know that you can't even share your opinion with people in the US anymore.  I cant even come on this site and tell what happened to me.  I didnt discredit anything that anyone else said.  I just told what happened to me.  You and a few other people seem to just want to tell people they are wrong when they say something contrary to what you believe.  Good for you for having so much experience, that doesnt mean you get to just tell me everything I said was wrong.  Enjoy the community.


 hi mel  dont be frightened away as there is always something to learn on these forums,yes some of us are fed up with being scammed as i have been many times but we learn from this i hope,but can always be taken in with some high tek talk.
As i have said i was told on another forum save your money and do not buy ovation just use the mega tek which i thing is better but it will not regrow hair it may help with scalp dryness the conditioner that is,which as said is for horses.
There is also mane and tail which some do use in conjuntion with minoxidil. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## melakkari

Hey guys,

Thanks for the kind words.  And I get it.  I have been scammed with stuff I ordered off of the internet too.  People have a lot of nerve.  The ovation is still working for me as far as thickness and growth.  It's not an overnight miracle or anything, but it's there. I am still BATTLING the dryness and as a result, my hair has never been oilier.  I haven't seen Mane n' Tail in forever.  I used to use it when I was younger.  I won't shy away from adult discussions, it's just not cool to check ur e-mail everyday and see unnecessary  rudeness.  I've been hearing some good things about Mega Tek.  If it's less expensive I might try that instead.  I am worried about what everyone said about stopping the Ovation and your hair turning out really bad though.  It definitely did not work out for my former co-worker, she really didn't like the dryness.  Ovation sent me an e-mail about how to apply the cell therapy.  I had been putting it all over my hair and scalp n' leavin' it on all night.  You are supposed to apply it to ur scalp over night only.  Maybe that's why I'm so dry.  By the way, I totally married a man whose family line is free of baldness, doesn't help the crankiness though  :Wink:

----------


## doke

hi mel the only reason people started using mega tek was the success it has had with horses bald spots where saddles and other equipment or allergic reactions has regrown the areas so if its good for animals then it may work for humans,but it may do something but it does smell nice and the shampoo  should be followed by the conditioner and left of scalp for five to ten mins and it can be left on scalp overnight if its dry. :Big Grin:

----------


## doke

Also guys i have been using regenpure shampoo and conditoner and find that good but expensive although i only use a small amount twice or three times a week as it does not contain L  sulphates but contains many helpful scalp ingredience.
On other days i use some mega tek or alpecin double effect shampoo that does contain L sulphate but is good shampoo. :Big Grin:

----------


## melakkari

So how are those working out?  Is it something that helps to hold in moisture too?

----------


## doke

hi mal i think they help with male pattern loss but will not regrow hair,i also see that nisim has a L Sulphate free shampoo now.

----------


## Karmac

Hi guys

This is a long first post. Apologies.

I'm not going to enter the debate re: does this product work/is it a scam? because I honestly don't know.

Just wanted to add a few comments that you may (or may not) find helpful.

From what I've read on the internet Ovation Cell Therapy is the same (or very similar to) Megatek Rebuilder. The same company is involved. I've read plenty of reviews about both and the feedback seems to be the products are virtually the same or even identical - but Ovation Cell Therapy is A LOT more expensive - probably because it's marketed for the human market whereas Mega tek is... well for horses and pets. Unfortunately I can't confirm whether these claims are true or not because I don't have the ingredients for Ovation Cell Therapy since I've never used it.

Secondly, and this is in response to the earlier posts in this thread commenting on the amount of hairloss experienced, apparently this is normal. Scary and a real bloody bummer, but normal nonetheless. Probably partly because it's a high protein content product and protein overload can cause hair breakage. Also if it does in fact accelerate hair growth then would it make sense that hair is going to go through an acelerated shedding phase too? I don't know. I'm no hair expert. 

Anyway. Whatever the cause of the increased hair loss, to counteract it, many people have taken garlic pills with (it seems) much success. So I just wanted to pass that on in case it helped anyone here. Also don't forget to use a moisturising conditioner afterwards to counteract the high protein.

My background? I have just started using Mega Tek (only a couple of weeks). I don't know whether it works. My hair feels and looks thicker but that could be my imagination. I'm using it for thinning hair. My hair has always been very thick but over the last year it's become a lot thinner. I also lose a lot of hair generally but previously it didn't make much difference to the thickness. Now it's kind of see through in places (not a good look).

Oh and by the way, I don't work for Mega Tek/Ovation Cell Therapy/EQuiss or any other hair product company. 

Here are the ingredients for the Mega Tek Equine Rebuilder as shown on my bottle:

Deionized water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glycerol Stearate, Ceterearyl Alcohol (Derived from Palm Oil), Castor Oil, Ethoxylate(40), Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E), Panthenol, Hydrolized Keratin Protein, Cetrimonium Chloride, Tetrasodium EDTA, DMDM Hydantoin, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Fragrance.

A lot of virtual hisses and boos I hear from you all!  :Big Grin: 


Could anyone who has the Ovation Cell Therapy please post the ingredients shown on the label? I'm really curious to know whether the two are in fact the same product in different packaging.

----------


## dlukz

I heard a radio advertisement for Ovation and it got me looking into it.  I'm 28, and have rapidly thinning hair.  I'm sad to see that everyone thinks it is a scam.  I was hoping it would be worth buying.  I mean even at $75 for a set of stuff for men seems like it's worth a try. Especially for me because my hair is buzzed short(1/4 inch),  I only buy one thing of shampoo every 6-9 months. The last thing I want is to have my hair fall out though.  I've tried Rogaine, but i found that it didn't help at all.  Anyone have any suggestions on what has "worked" for you?

@Karmac
Found this at
http://hairnerdery.wordpress.com/200...nicals-so-far/

In Ovation Color Intesifying Shampoo:
*Deionized Water *Sodium Laureth Sulfate (derived from Castor Beans) *Cocamidopropyl Betaine *Glycol Distearate (From Palm Oil and) Steareth 4 *Palmitamidopropyitrimonium (OMG) Chloride (from palm oil) *Cocamide DEA (Castor Beans) *Lavender Extract *Saw Palmetto Extract *Glycosaminoglycans *Aloe Vera Barbadnsis *Clove Extract *Thyme Extract *Sodium PCA *Acetamide MEA *PEG-75 Lanolin *Allantoin *Polyquaterium 10 *Citric Acid *Metaylparaben *DMDM Hydantoin *Tetrasoium EDTA *Salt *D&C Blue#1 *Fragrance

In Ovation Cell Therapy Conditioner:
*Deionized Water *Stearalkonium Chloride *Glyceryl Stearate *Cetearyl Alcohol *PEG-40 Castor Oil Pantheol *Hydrolyzed Keratin Protein *Cetrimonium Chloride *Tocopheryl Acetate *DMDM Hydantoin *Methylparaben propylparaben *Tetrasodium EDTA *Fragrance.

In Ovation Creme Rinse Conditioner:
*Deionized Wther *Behentrimonium Methosulfate *Cetearyl Alcohol *Cetyl Alcohol *Cetrumonium Chloride *Aloe Vera Barbadensis *Sodium PCA *Hydroxyethylcellulose *C-13/C-14 Isoparaffin *Trideceth-3 *Trideceth-6 *Dimethicone *Propylparaben *DMDM Hydantoin *Fragrance

----------


## crooner

I have bought Ovation hair a month ago and I just found this website today and registered. I'm on this hair system for almost 2 weeks now and I noticed that my thinning hair is even faster. Nothing is falling out but the rapid thinning is noticeable. (I have thinning hair on the crown). It's even thinning my hair on the front above my forehead. It wasn't thinning before using this product. I used to tilt my head down in front of the mirror to look which part is thinning in front of the mirror before using this product. Now, I don't need to tilt my head to check it, I can now see through the my hair above my forehead, the part that didn't need help bec. it wasn't thinning. I can see more of my scalp now on top of my head. My scalp is also starting to feel itchy and irritated. I think this product is doing just the reverse of what they promised. I'm seriously thinking of returning Ovation hair and get my money back. Anyone else having the same experience with this product?

----------


## Levone

With the exception of 1 product ( the cream which contains amino acids ) the rest of the products protect and treat damaged hair. seems, this is not for hair regrowth
There are other alternatives , homemade masks and exercises
i've had success with MG method - regrown some hair at the forehead and slowed greatly the bald spot on the top of the head

----------


## doke

the mega tek regrows horse hair? :EEK!:

----------


## v4hrt

I have been using Ovation Cell therapy for about 9 months now.  I really like what it has done for my hair.  I had thin limp hair had to wash it every day so that it had some life to it.  After using Ovation my hair looked and felt much healthier.  I have less hair loss and breakage and I am able to wear my hair at a longer length than ever before.  I also only have to wash it 2 times a week as there is more body to my hair now.  I dont know that my hair grows any faster but what I do know is that its at the longest its ever been.  I have recommended it to a few of my friends they are also having the same results.

----------


## cincynative

Too much insulting on this thread for me to take any of you seriously.  Thanks for the non-help guys.  I need ANSWERS without the bitterness and sarcasm.

----------


## burtandernie

If people would stop feeding the snake oil salesmen maybe it would get better. Is it that hard to assume everything with MPB is a scam until they prove otherwise? The big 3 exists because otherwise 98 percent of everything else is just a scam or pseudo science and MPB is a great disease to scam people on because nothing works well and it takes tons of time to see results. There must be 300 MPB treatments with saw palmetto in them and none of them work so stop buying them

----------


## pkipling

Jesus, this is a heated thread.  :Smile:  I ran across it and found it interesting since I just bought Ovation about 3 weeks ago after tuning out all the hundreds of commercials I'd heard about it over the past many, many years. Anyway, I was never under the impression that they said it would regrow hair - just that it would make the hair you do have healthier and shinier and whatnot. Regardless, so far it's helped clear up my fickle scalp issues for the time being, and my hair is softer and shinier.... So for that, I'd say I'm getting my money's worth.

Regardless though, they offer a money back guarantee. Not sure why this is such a heated topic on the forum.... If you wanna try it, try it. If you don't like it, return it. I really don't understand the hostility...  :Cool:

----------


## burtandernie

Supporting snake oil isnt going to help lower the amount of it. People bad mouth the FDA but without them fin and minox would be lost in the sea of crap like this and the huge amount of random stories of what worked for some random guy for 3 months.
This is a snake oil if there ever was one. Lots of these cash in the fear people have over taking something like fin and lets be honest its a legit fear to an extent. I mean most men on it would take something safer if it existed. Long term hormone changing internally aint a good thing how will you know when you get grey hair or wrinkles or a million other things whether fin played any role? You never will but it could have even if no science exists to show that yet

----------


## Tess

> Supporting snake oil isnt going to help lower the amount of it. People bad mouth the FDA but without them fin and minox would be lost in the sea of crap like this and the huge amount of random stories of what worked for some random guy for 3 months.
> This is a snake oil if there ever was one. Lots of these cash in the fear people have over taking something like fin and lets be honest its a legit fear to an extent. I mean most men on it would take something safer if it existed. Long term hormone changing internally aint a good thing how will you know when you get grey hair or wrinkles or a million other things whether fin played any role? You never will but it could have even if no science exists to show that yet


 I agree with the guy who said, why all the hostility? Very suspicious. 

I never heard an ad for this. My sister sent it to me. I had significant hair loss. I know they don't claim to make people's hair grow back and not everyone's does, but MY HAIR GREW BACK. It grew on bald scalp. I must've needed what it had.

I don't know if this is important or not, but I left the treatment in for a long time, often until the next day. I didn't bother to wash hair beforehand, though I would imagine that would only help.

----------


## Mopo

Yes....Im stopping it bcuz I have more hair loss than before I began Ovation Cell Therapy!

----------

